# Transformador 12v dc a 12v ac



## jhisco (Abr 19, 2011)

hola nesecito hacer un transformador de corriente input 12v dc output 12v ac?????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

A ver si podés ser más explícito . . .  ¿que necesitás medir?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2011)

No entiendo tu pregunta. Solo tu sabes si lo necesitas o no. ¿Por qué preguntas si lo necesitas, para qué lo quieres?


----------



## jameza (Abr 19, 2011)

mira si quieres convertir de DC a AC puedes acerlo atraves de inversor senoidal, inversor cuadrado o fuentes swichada. te recomiendo que averigues sobre las dos ultimas ya que la primera es un poquito mas compleja.

para todas estas se puede utilizar el integrado TL494.


----------



## Laautii (May 18, 2011)

Yo tengo que realizar lo mismo. Osea tengo un circuito que necesita 12vac, pero tengo un transformador de 12v dc. Mi pregunta es si cuando nosotros pasamos de alterna a continua el voltaje aumenta unos cuantos volts... cuando se pase de continua a alterna, no va a disminuir el voltaje?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2011)

Si , la relación es √2 o sea 1,4142

Pero si la fuente es regulada y tiene salida 12 Vdc puede ser que antes de regular tenga 17 Vdc y entonces el transformador sería de 12 Vac



Laautii dijo:


> . . . tengo un transformador de 12v dc.


 
Te aclaro , un transformador solo entrega alterna , lo que tenés es una FUENTE 



Saludos !


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 19, 2011)

Solo necesitas un par de transistores para aternar los 12V, fijate en los esquemas de los inversores 12 a 220 y sacale el transformador.


----------

